# The beds and bedding are horrible!



## fairytalelover

We were quite surprised that a deluxe Disney hotel like Aulani has such uncomfortable beds and paper thin bed covers.  We woke up with aches and pains every day and had to ask for extra blankets.  Other Disney deluxe resorts have fluffy comforters including DCL.  Very disappointing.  We were in a standard room with 2 queens.


----------



## alohamom

I know we had to ask for extra bedding because it was thin and my daughter was really cold at night


----------



## ImDMous

I haven't been there but is there no control of the air conditioning in the rooms?  I would expect Hawaii to be warm and humid by default.


----------



## Elima2015

There is a thermostat in the room.  We were also cold the first night with the two sheets that cover the bed.  Then we discovered the coffee table in the living room had two blankets in it which we used to cover the beds. We were fine after that! I guess the firmness of the beds did not bother us. We tested the pillows and found the more comfy (for us) of the four and used those, we put the other two in the closet just so they were out of the way.


----------



## fairytalelover

Ive stayed at value and moderate resorts with more comfortable bedding than Aulani......


----------



## buffettgirl

ImDMous said:


> I haven't been there but is there no control of the air conditioning in the rooms? * I would expect Hawaii to be warm and humid by default.*


Hawaii isn't generally humid except for the occasional rare days. Warm, sure, but the past few weeks it's been well into the mid 60s at night and only into the mid 70s during the day.


----------



## ImDMous

buffettgirl said:


> Hawaii isn't generally humid except for the occasional rare days. Warm, sure, but the past few weeks it's been well into the mid 60s at night and only into the mid 70s during the day.



Looking up Honolulu weather today, the humidity is 74%, the temp is 82 (during the winter!) and it's supposed to rain every day this week.  Our humidity is 20% today.  I will take your "not humid" over my "not humid" any day, although my hair would be a frizzy mess.   At least my skin wouldn't look like an alligator's.


----------



## OKW Lover

We've stayed at Aulani 3 times now and have no complaint about the beds or bedding.  The AC in the unit always did a good job of maintaining a nice temperature and humidity level.


----------



## fairytalelover

We were there from the 18 th to the 25th and it was not very warm at all. Very windy. A few days it was too cold to even go in the pool. Regardless of the weather outside a flimsy sheet on the bed is not very comfortable. We like to sleep in a cool room under a warm comforter. Sleeping in a warm room is not exactly comfortable.


----------



## alohamom

alohamom said:


> I know we had to ask for extra bedding because it was thin and my daughter was really cold at night





ImDMous said:


> I haven't been there but is there no control of the air conditioning in the rooms?  I would expect Hawaii to be warm and humid by default.



She gets chilled very easily and once she is cold it is hard for her warm up again. Usually she just uses warmer blankets but the bedding, even the extra bedding we requested, wasnt always warm enough for her.


----------



## DisneyWorldbuff

We had to ask for extra blankets(and pillows) as well. I agree, they could do much better with the bedding at Aulani. While the interior temperature wasn't an issue, the bedding was very thin and decidedly unluxurious.


----------



## buffettgirl

ImDMous said:


> Looking up Honolulu weather today, the humidity is 74%, the temp is 82 (during the winter!) and it's supposed to rain every day this week.  Our humidity is 20% today.  I will take your "not humid" over my "not humid" any day, although my hair would be a frizzy mess.   At least my skin wouldn't look like an alligator's.


today is a rare day.  LOL.  It's kind of gross out today and it's been raining like crazy lately.  But, I will say it's never as humid as I used to experience back in MA in the summer, or anywhere on the east coast.  My hair never frizzes here.


----------



## fairytalelover

alohamom said:


> She gets chilled very easily and once she is cold it is hard for her warm up again. Usually she just uses warmer blankets but the bedding, even the extra bedding we requested, wasnt always warm enough for her.


I'm the same way. Also even my husband and son who usually don't get cold as easily as me felt the covers were not warm enough.


----------



## fairytalelover

The outside temp has nothing to do with the room temp. It could be 100 degrees outside but we always keep the room temp about 67 to 68 to sleep comfortably. But at those temps we need a warm cover. Then if we let the room get warmer than it's too uncomfortable to sleep. Regardless a deluxe hotel should have much higher quality bedding, especially for the prices they charge.


----------



## alldiz

I guess I will be doing my usual call to housekeeping for extra pillows and blankets. I usually need the blankets
to keep my family warm because I also like to sleep in a cold room. Might have to put some extra blankets on my side as well.
I am a big fan of the white fluffy duvets.  Lots of hotels have them, cruise ships etc. 
I hope the beds were the worst thing about your trip
Thanks
Kerri


----------



## Midoria

buffettgirl said:


> today is a rare day.  LOL.


 Totally. I was actually just telling a neighbor of mine the exact same thing. The mugginess that's been going on for the last week is rare.


----------



## buffettgirl

Midoria said:


> Totally. I was actually just telling a neighbor of mine the exact same thing. The mugginess that's been going on for the last week is rare.


 and today.  And the forecast looks like garbage all week


----------



## kdonnel

I can't stand hotels that only have a sheet and a giant fluffy duvet. My wife and I end up waking up wet with sweat. I would prefer a light spread or blanket and AC that can cool the room to 60 and keep running all night without having to defeat a motion sensor.


----------



## DVCjj

Loved Aulani. Want to go back. Hated the bedding. I disliked when WDW converted to just the thin sheets and thin blanket in between.  Give me the quilt any time.  I hate being cold. I live in a cold climate and I refuse to be cold on vacation.  

Our Aulani OV studio bed had 2 sheets. That's it. No blankets in the room. Called Housekeeping for a blanket and we still froze. Called for more blankets   We went end of January and it was cold at night and INSANELY windy one of the days.    Beach chairs were literally flying. Unbelievable.


----------



## fairytalelover

DVCjj said:


> Loved Aulani. Want to go back. Hated the bedding. I disliked when WDW converted to just the thin sheets and thin blanket in between.  Give me the quilt any time.  I hate being cold. I live in a cold climate and I refuse to be cold on vacation.
> 
> Our Aulani OV studio bed had 2 sheets. That's it. No blankets in the room. Called Housekeeping for a blanket and we still froze. Called for more blankets   We went end of January and it was cold at night and INSANELY windy one of the days.    Beach chairs were literally flying. Unbelievable.


That's exactly what we experienced. Our beds also had two bedsheets on the bed and no blanket. We asked for extra blankets and were still cold. The weather was windy most of the time with us as well. Aulani charges a lot of money to offer such cheap bedding. I expected luxury and comfort.


----------



## BobNed

fairytalelover said:


> That's exactly what we experienced. Our beds also had two bedsheets on the bed and no blanket. We asked for extra blankets and were still cold. The weather was windy most of the time with us as well. Aulani charges a lot of money to offer such cheap bedding. I expected luxury and comfort.


Let's see... since you've been back you've whined about the bedding, the beds, the food, the pools, the ocean, Aunties, the Menehune Bridge, and just about everything else.  You even dredged up a thread from 2015 so you could whine there.  Might I suggest you not return?  I for one have been to Aulani 6 times and haven't experience a single one of the problems you had on just one trip.  I like the bedding.  I like the beds.  I like everything about Aulani.  In fact, I give it 6 stars out of 5.  I guess it isn't for everyone and it seems it certainly isn't for you.


----------



## OKW Lover

Those that complain about being cold in the units at Aulani, did the thermostat not work?


----------



## maxiesmom

OKW Lover said:


> Those that complain about being cold in the units at Aulani, did the thermostat not work?



It looks like they want the room cold on purpose so they can burrow under a pile of blankets.  

I'm betting the resort is doing it on purpose, so that people don't crank the air down to levels that you need blankets.  More green, as is having to wash fewer blankets.


----------



## fairytalelover

They gave us two SHEETS on the bed for crying out loud!! Sheets! We got better bedding at a motel. After aulani we went to the Disneyland hotel for a few days and they had the most comfortable mattress and comforter. We finally got a good nights sleep. For all the money aulani charges I expect more luxury. I'm paying for luxury. I'm not paying for them to try to save money on laundry and water conservation


----------



## fairytalelover

OKW Lover said:


> Those that complain about being cold in the units at Aulani, did the thermostat not work?


You are missing the point completely


----------



## fairytalelover

Well good for you. Not all of us are happy about aulani and I have every right to complain when I see something to complain about. I'm not going to just drop my head down and follow the herd like sheep and take whatever disney dishes out just because it's disney. 


BobNed said:


> Let's see... since you've been back you've whined about the bedding, the beds, the food, the pools, the ocean, Aunties, the Menehune Bridge, and just about everything else.  You even dredged up a thread from 2015 so you could whine there.  Might I suggest you not return?  I for one have been to Aulani 6 times and haven't experience a single one of the problems you had on just one trip.  I like the bedding.  I like the beds.  I like everything about Aulani.  In fact, I give it 6 stars out of 5.  I guess it isn't for everyone and it seems it certainly isn't for you.


----------



## keaster

Just wondering if things are different in a hotel room versus the villas? When we went to Aulani (DVC villas) in 2015, yes we had the sheets...but there was a thicker blanket (not a comforter/duvet, but a thicker blanket) in the closet, that did the job fine!


----------



## cgattis

fairytalelover said:


> Well good for you. Not all of us are happy about aulani and I have every right to complain when I see something to complain about. I'm not going to just drop my head down and follow the herd like sheep and take whatever disney dishes out just because it's disney.


I'm sorry it didn't live up to your expectations.  It's really tough when you shell out a massive gob of cash to a company you love and then don't get what you expected as your money's worth.  I've had a lot of that from Disney lately myself (not to mention my wireless provider--so I changed that!), but hoping Aulani isn't the next instance (although taking away the Hui after I booked isn't a great start).


----------



## fairytalelover

keaster said:


> Just wondering if things are different in a hotel room versus the villas? When we went to Aulani (DVC villas) in 2015, yes we had the sheets...but there was a thicker blanket (not a comforter/duvet, but a thicker blanket) in the closet, that did the job fine!


We stayed in a standard hotel room and not a dvc villa. I hope the villas are better.


----------



## fairytalelover

cgattis said:


> I'm sorry it didn't live up to your expectations.  It's really tough when you shell out a massive gob of cash to a company you love and then don't get what you expected as your money's worth.  I've had a lot of that from Disney lately myself (not to mention my wireless provider--so I changed that!), but hoping Aulani isn't the next instance (although taking away the Hui after I booked isn't a great start).


What's the Hui?


----------



## maxiesmom

fairytalelover said:


> They gave us two SHEETS on the bed for crying out loud!! Sheets! We got better bedding at a motel. After aulani we went to the Disneyland hotel for a few days and they had the most comfortable mattress and comforter. We finally got a good nights sleep. For all the money aulani charges I expect more luxury. I'm paying for luxury. I'm not paying for them to try to save money on laundry and water conservation



I agree that some of your complaints are valid.  However wanting to crank the room to freezing and then being upset because you are cold and Disney didn't provide blankets seems silly.  Like a self made problem.  I may have missed it, but did you call for blankets and not get them?


----------



## BobNed

fairytalelover said:


> Well good for you. Not all of us are happy about aulani and I have every right to complain when I see something to complain about. I'm not going to just drop my head down and follow the herd like sheep and take whatever disney dishes out just because it's disney.


And I don't see where you have anything to complain about.  Turn the heat up, ask for more blankets. Write to Disney.  Demand your money back.  Coming here and complaining (repeatedly) isn't going to make you happy.  I'm guessing nothing will.  By the way, here's a picture of our beds at Aulani that clearly shows more than just two sheets:


----------



## fairytalelover

maxiesmom said:


> I agree that some of your complaints are valid.  However wanting to crank the room to freezing and then being upset because you are cold and Disney didn't provide blankets seems silly.  Like a self made problem.  I may have missed it, but did you call for blankets and not get them?


The temp we like to sleep in is not freezing first of all. Would you prefer I crank the heat up to compensate for the lack of bedding that a luxury hotel should provide?  We are seasoned travelers. We travel internationally and domestically and have stayed at all different types of hotels from value resorts and motels to the most expensive luxury hotels so we know the difference between cheap and luxury and I'm here to tell you that the bedding and mattresses at aulani are seriously cheap and below standards of a so-called luxury hotel.


----------



## OKW Lover

fairytalelover said:


> You are missing the point completely


Apparently.  Please explain.


----------



## maxiesmom

fairytalelover said:


> The temp we like to sleep in is not freezing first of all. Would you prefer I crank the heat up to compensate for the lack of bedding that a luxury hotel should provide?  We are seasoned travelers. We travel internationally and domestically and have stayed at all different types of hotels from value resorts and motels to the most expensive luxury hotels so we know the difference between cheap and luxury and I'm here to tell you that the bedding and mattresses at aulani are seriously cheap and below standards of a so-called luxury hotel.



From the picture provided it looks the same as found in any Disney resort.  As far as the temp goes, I find it odd to make the room cold and then have to need blankets.

But you didn't answer the question:  Did you call for blankets and were they provided?  If so, then I fail to see any real problem.  You may have found the bedding insufficient, but that doesn't mean everyone does, or that it is a major problem.


----------



## Amw1064

We are going back to Aulani this summer for our 3rd trip.  We had no problems with being cold in the room and I am always freezing. We have always had extra blankets up in the closet if needed.


----------



## fairytalelover

Yes I already stated in my previous posts that we requested and got extra blankets and we were still cold so we had to get multiple blankets because even the blankets were cheap paper thin blankets one tends to see at a motel. Again my point here is that luxury resorts should have higher quality.


----------



## alldiz

BobNed said:


> And I don't see where you have anything to complain about.  Turn the heat up, ask for more blankets. Write to Disney.  Demand your money back.  Coming here and complaining (repeatedly) isn't going to make you happy.  I'm guessing nothing will.  By the way, here's a picture of our beds at Aulani that clearly shows more than just two sheets:  View attachment 223660


Ok that looks like a lil of that fluffy duvet I love. If thats the case. I love it.
Is it possible the hotel rooms have different bedding?

Btw I do like the room cold and I always ask for extra blankets and pillows and it is always fine.
Kerri


----------



## Gorechick

We found the room temperature and the bedding to be comfortable and adequate during our stay in January 2016.


----------



## Disney_Alli

We just stayed at Aulani last week with my parents. All of us loved the hotel and found the bedding to be perfect. My parents even preferred the pullout couch over the king in their Westin timeshare the next week.


----------



## cdnjason

BobNed said:


> Let's see... since you've been back you've whined about the bedding, the beds, the food, the pools, the ocean, Aunties, the Menehune Bridge, and just about everything else.  You even dredged up a thread from 2015 so you could whine there.  Might I suggest you not return?  I for one have been to Aulani 6 times and haven't experience a single one of the problems you had on just one trip.  I like the bedding.  I like the beds.  I like everything about Aulani.  In fact, I give it 6 stars out of 5.  I guess it isn't for everyone and it seems it certainly isn't for you.


Amen.


fairytalelover said:


> Well good for you. Not all of us are happy about aulani and I have every right to complain when I see something to complain about. I'm not going to just drop my head down and follow the herd like sheep and take whatever disney dishes out just because it's disney.


There's a way to leave feedback, good and/or bad, without complaining.  Just because people are questioning your method, doesn't mean they are sheep.


----------



## fairytalelover

alldiz said:


> Ok that looks like a lil of that fluffy duvet I love. If thats the case. I love it.
> Is it possible the hotel rooms have different bedding?
> 
> Btw I do like the room cold and I always ask for extra blankets and pillows and it is always fine.
> Kerri


It's not a fluffy duvet. Only sheets. We love the fluffy duvets too


----------



## nkereina

We were there in September. Aulani was one of four different resorts we stayed at during our time in Hawaii. I do agree that the bedding wasn't great, and I woke up freezing almost every night. Aulani was the only resort I experienced this at during our stay. We had our thermostat at 71 and it was mid-80s every day, but the bedding simply wasn't warm enough for me. And I'm usually warm while sleeping! For anyone who's been to different WDW resorts, Aulani uses a similar triple sheeting technique. It's literally 3 flat sheets with no blanket or duvet. I even checked the closet for a blanket, but didn't find anything.


----------



## maxiesmom

fairytalelover said:


> Yes I already stated in my previous posts that we requested and got extra blankets and we were still cold so we had to get multiple blankets because even the blankets were cheap paper thin blankets one tends to see at a motel. Again my point here is that luxury resorts should have higher quality.



They probably don't see the need to have heavy blankets at a resort in Hawaii.  I'm guessing they would cause as many if not more complaints than having thin ones.


----------



## nkereina

maxiesmom said:


> They probably don't see the need to have heavy blankets at a resort in Hawaii.  I'm guessing they would cause as many if not more complaints than having thing ones.



True, but at least with a duvet you could remove it if you were too warm. Not much you can do if you're cold during the night. And you really think people would complain about too many blankets?! That would blow my mind! lol


----------



## maxiesmom

nkereina said:


> True, but at least with a duvet you could remove it if you were too warm. Not much you can do if you're cold during the night. And you really think people would complain about too many blankets?! That would blow my mind! lol



Not too many too thick.  Would make more sense to me to have thinner blankets than one thick one.  At least with thinner you can take one off.  If the only option is thick, it may be too hot.


----------



## BobNed

Don't see a single bed with just two sheets...


----------



## DVCjj

That is NOT a DVC room where I had Ocean View Studio with 3 sheets only. Requested blankets looked like old wrinkled scratchy  rags. Shocking for the amount of points.


----------



## BobNed

DVCjj said:


> That is NOT a DVC room where I had Ocean View Studio with 3 sheets only. Requested blankets looked like old wrinkled scratchy  rags. Shocking for the amount of points.


No, the above pictures are standard hotel rooms which is what the OP is talking about.  The picture in post 32 is a DVC studio however.  It clearly shows bedding consisting of more than just sheets.


----------



## BobNed

And with that, I'm done here...


----------



## Brians_myth

Luxury to one person may be location while, to another, luxury is accommodation. Someone may find a room cool while another finds it warm. YMMV.


----------



## kdonnel

Brians_myth said:


> Luxury to one person may be location while, to another, luxury is accommodation. Someone may find a room cool while another finds it warm. YMMV.


That's why when I read a trip review I really try hard to imagine if the issue raised would have even bothered me. It is intriguing to read reviews from two different groups who traveled the same cruise. One will sound glorious while the other will sound like it was the worst trip ever.


----------



## nkereina

@BobNed are the hotel rooms different than DVC rooms in terms of bedding? We stayed in a DVC studio in September and most definitely did not have the bedding that is in your photos. I agree that if we had that bedding, it would have been sufficient for us. But in our DVC studio, we had three sheets - the same triple sheeting technique I'm seeing at many resorts in WDW. It was literally three white flat sheets.



maxiesmom said:


> Not too many too thick.  Would make more sense to me to have thinner blankets than one thick one.  At least with thinner you can take one off.  If the only option is thick, it may be too hot.



I think a typical blanket would be appropriate in the DVC rooms, if not a duvet. Or at least leave a blanket folded in the closet like many hotel chains have. But as I mention above, the DVC rooms have literally three sheets on the bed which IMO, is not enough. Especially now when temps are even cooler than when I was there.


----------



## alohamom

nkereina said:


> @BobNed are the hotel rooms different than DVC rooms in terms of bedding? We stayed in a DVC studio in September and most definitely did not have the bedding that is in your photos. I agree that if we had that bedding, it would have been sufficient for us. But in our DVC studio, we had three sheets - the same triple sheeting technique I'm seeing at many resorts in WDW. It was literally three white flat sheets.
> 
> 
> This past summer the same was true for us and we were in a DVC island view and then standard studio, three sheets. This was when we requested more blankets. I kind of thought I had lost my mind because Iw as sure it wasnt like this before.
> In the summer of 2014 we had the fluffy white duvets and we were in a DVC standard studio for part of the stay and a hotel room for part of the stay.


----------



## kinntj

@alohamom 
So that is the difference right there.  We stayed June of 2014 and we had the fluffy duvets also.  It looks like they changed and that's not good.  I'm glad I. Waited to read through all of this thread and saw your comment before I responded.  I thought the OP was nuts...sorry OP.  LOL!  I get what you're saying.


----------



## alohamom

oops! looks like I put my comments inside of nkereina's quote but yes, @kinntj that is what I suspect is the case , at least with my two stays. Frankly, I saw a difference in many things between the two times we have been there


----------



## fairytalelover

BobNed said:


> View attachment 223904 View attachment 223905 View attachment 223906 View attachment 223907View attachment 223908
> 
> Don't see a single bed with just two sheets...


it looks like you have a duvet in your photos. Ours was not like your photos. We had sheets only.  We even called and asked for a duvet/comforter and they said they only can bring up a blanket which was super thin too


----------



## fairytalelover

kinntj said:


> @alohamom
> So that is the difference right there.  We stayed June of 2014 and we had the fluffy duvets also.  It looks like they changed and that's not good.  I'm glad I. Waited to read through all of this thread and saw your comment before I responded.  I thought the OP was nuts...sorry OP.  LOL!  I get what you're saying.


glad to know I'm not nuts LOL


----------



## Janrantoo2

We were there Jan 29 - Feb 2nd. The days were 78 - 84 but the nights were in the low 60's with a breeze. I was so glad I checked the weather just before walking out my door for the airport. Called my sister to warn her too. I like it cool so I grabbed a cotton sweater, my sister brought the fleece.   I love a hard bed so I thought they were very comfortable. My sister & I shared the king while our 2 friends got the 2 queens in the 2nd room. Our bedroom was set at 68.  I slept with just 1 sheet while my sister had the coverlet from the foot of the bed and the blanket  folded in 1/2 over her. We both were comfortable. Both bedroom closets had an extra blanket & 2 pillows in a plastic zipped bag. There was also a complete set of linen/pillows for the sofabed. Each room (bedrooms & living room =3) had their own thermastat. Mouse keeping is just a call away and very gracious. Why be uncomfortable and not be proactive in trying to solve the problem? I've been to Hawaii many times (mostly Maui) and it seems they are experiencing a cooler winter this year along with the rest of the US. I bet the sheets are usually enough for most guests under regular circumstances.


----------



## Minniesgal

Whenever we stay at any DVC resort we have to ask for extra blankets because I'm freezing

I so wish they would provide duvets


----------



## fairytalelover

Our mattresses were lumpy. We woke up with aches and pains every day


----------



## 4lilrere

I think the problem is sometimes we go to places like Aulani with such great expectations and can be disappointed if things are not perfect. I read LOTS of reviews the good the bad and lowered my expectations that it would not be perfect it probably would not be as wonderful as the Disney cruise due to other reviews. So yes I agree there were some issues with Aulani but I still had a wonderful time and would probably go back. 
We were there the last week of February too! 
I hated not having a duvet or comforter yes the blankets were not ideal they brought us. Would have used the quilt on the bed but my husband reminded me they do not normally wash them My hubby loved not having a comforter and just a sheet My kids decided to use their blankets from home my daughter actually slept in her mermaid tail blanket to stay warm. It was crazy we went to bed with it cool would never change the thermostat and it would be unbearably hot by 1am I did not want even a sheet on me because I was pouring sweat! I think we had a bad thermomstat but I never complained since I knew they were at capacity so what could they do. We were normally so tired it did not matter! There were lots of great things too i just focused on that and reminded myself I am in Hawaii not working, there is sunshine and warmth and my family is healthy and together so how can I not be happy and loving life! 
Oh and the bath robes were wonderful so made up for the crappy blankets!!


----------



## kdonnel

4lilrere said:


> It was crazy we went to bed with it cool would never change the thermostat and it would be unbearably hot by 1am I did not want even a sheet on me because I was pouring sweat! I think we had a bad thermomstat but I never complained since I knew they were at capacity so what could they do.


I hate the thermostats at hotels now.  The newer the hotel or more recent the remodel, the better chance that the thermostat has a motion sensor and that I will be uncomfortably hot while sleeping.


----------



## fairytalelover

4lilrere said:


> I think the problem is sometimes we go to places like Aulani with such great expectations and can be disappointed if things are not perfect. I read LOTS of reviews the good the bad and lowered my expectations that it would not be perfect it probably would not be as wonderful as the Disney cruise due to other reviews. So yes I agree there were some issues with Aulani but I still had a wonderful time and would probably go back.
> We were there the last week of February too!
> I hated not having a duvet or comforter yes the blankets were not ideal they brought us. Would have used the quilt on the bed but my husband reminded me they do not normally wash them My hubby loved not having a comforter and just a sheet My kids decided to use their blankets from home my daughter actually slept in her mermaid tail blanket to stay warm. It was crazy we went to bed with it cool would never change the thermostat and it would be unbearably hot by 1am I did not want even a sheet on me because I was pouring sweat! I think we had a bad thermomstat but I never complained since I knew they were at capacity so what could they do. We were normally so tired it did not matter! There were lots of great things too i just focused on that and reminded myself I am in Hawaii not working, there is sunshine and warmth and my family is healthy and together so how can I not be happy and loving life!
> Oh and the bath robes were wonderful so made up for the crappy blankets!!


I understand enjoying the positive things.  That's not the point.  Yes I enjoyed my trip regardless of the few things I disliked and we will go back too. The point is that when we fork out the amount of money they charge at aulani we expect certain things and a certain level of service and luxury


----------



## BobNed

fairytalelover said:


> I understand enjoying the positive things.  That's not the point.  Yes I enjoyed my trip regardless of the few things I disliked and we will go back too. The point is that when we fork out the amount of money they charge at aulani we expect certain things and a certain level of service and luxury



And therein lies your problem.  Disney charges the rates they do because they can.  They get that rate every day.  Aulani is full or close to it practically every night.  The level of service and luxury they provide is what it is.  YOU are not going to change it.  If you don't like it, there are many other properties on that island that may (or may not) suit your needs.  But, coming on here and complaining over and over and over again isn't going to change a single thing about what Disney charges or what they provide.  When Aulani first opened they DID have duvets on the beds.  Last year Disney decided they were no longer going to provide duvets.  Did they ask you?  Nope.  Did they ask me?  Nope.  But, that's what they did.  And, maybe someday THEY will decide to change things again.  Some will like it, some won't.  But regardless, THEY will do what they want.  The only recourse you have is to talk with your dollars.  Stay there or don't stay there.  The choice is yours. But guess what?  If you decide not to go back, someone else is waiting to take your place.  And will probably love it.  Nobody *made *you "fork out the amount of money they charge".


----------



## AdamEfimoff

BobNed said:


> And therein lies your problem.  Disney charges the rates they do because they can.  They get that rate every day.  Aulani is full or close to it practically every night.  The level of service and luxury they provide is what it is.  YOU are not going to change it.  If you don't like it, there are many other properties on that island that may (or may not) suit your needs.  But, coming on here and complaining over and over and over again isn't going to change a single thing about what Disney charges or what they provide.  When Aulani first opened they DID have duvets on the beds.  Last year Disney decided they were no longer going to provide duvets.  Did they ask you?  Nope.  Did they ask me?  Nope.  But, that's what they did.  And, maybe someday THEY will decide to change things again.  Some will like it, some won't.  But regardless, THEY will do what they want.  The only recourse you have is to talk with your dollars.  Stay there or don't stay there.  The choice is yours. But guess what?  If you decide not to go back, someone else is waiting to take your place.  And will probably love it.  Nobody *made *you "fork out the amount of money they charge".



Cannot wait for the Mandarin to open. Now that will be worth 500 a night


----------



## cdnjason

AdamEfimoff said:


> Cannot wait for the Mandarin to open. Now that will be worth 500 a night


Which means it'll be 700 per night.


----------



## fairytalelover

BobNed said:


> And therein lies your problem.  Disney charges the rates they do because they can.  They get that rate every day.  Aulani is full or close to it practically every night.  The level of service and luxury they provide is what it is.  YOU are not going to change it.  If you don't like it, there are many other properties on that island that may (or may not) suit your needs.  But, coming on here and complaining over and over and over again isn't going to change a single thing about what Disney charges or what they provide.  When Aulani first opened they DID have duvets on the beds.  Last year Disney decided they were no longer going to provide duvets.  Did they ask you?  Nope.  Did they ask me?  Nope.  But, that's what they did.  And, maybe someday THEY will decide to change things again.  Some will like it, some won't.  But regardless, THEY will do what they want.  The only recourse you have is to talk with your dollars.  Stay there or don't stay there.  The choice is yours. But guess what?  If you decide not to go back, someone else is waiting to take your place.  And will probably love it.  Nobody *made *you "fork out the amount of money they charge".


That's a horrible way to think and not very accurate. Disney has changed many things throughout the years because of complaints from guests.  They have changed things in the parks and their resorts. It happens all the time. I've shared my opinions here in order to inform others of issues and to see if others shared my experiences. Burbank also shared all of this with the management at aulani. If enough people air their complaints then things will change. They always do.


----------



## cedricandsophie

We have been to aulani four times. Always in may so weather is warm. We love a firm bed and have been comfortable. We keep room very cold especially at night. But still get hot at night because air goes off when no one is moving around. I have to get up and move to trigger it to start again. The colder the better for us!


----------



## BobNed

fairytalelover said:


> That's a horrible way to think and not very accurate. Disney has changed many things throughout the years because of complaints from guests.  They have changed things in the parks and their resorts. It happens all the time. I've shared my opinions here in order to inform others of issues and to see if others shared my experiences. Burbank also shared all of this with the management at aulani. If enough people air their complaints then things will change. They always do.


Disney is in business only to make money and keep its shareholders happy.  They will change if it suits their profit making needs and only if it suits those needs.


----------



## Euchre_U

We stayed at Aulani from March 11 - 18 in a one bedroom DVC room on the 10th floor, in the "7" series rooms.  The king size bed was terrible from a comfort perspective.  My wife, not one to complain, really complained about the bed comfort.  It looked like to me that Disney pushed two twins together to make the King bed.  There was a "lump" down the middle where the twin bed mating-piece typically goes in.  I did not pull the bed apart to confirm this, though.

We had the two sheets with a minimal duvet as described by fairytalelover above.  We brought our own blankets however, by chance not by design, and we used them on the bed. Our children used the blankets in the ottoman for the queen sized pull-out bed in the living room.  The thermostat was kept on 70 degrees.

We were more "put-off" by the bedding comfort than by the bed sheets.  We stayed the first two nights we arrived on Oahu at the Hampton Inn & Suites in Kapolei, and the Hampton Inn had as comfortable (or more comfortable) bedding than Aulani.  Just our $0.02 - YMMV . . . .

Kurt H.


----------



## twodogs

We stayed at Aulani in a 2 bedroom villa May 2016.  I remember using that patchwork quilt on the bed, turning it sideways, because I was cold.  It was not optimal.  I think we also asked for blankets and got some. 

For comparison, we stayed at AKL Kidani in a 2 bedroom last week, and got the "3 sheets" bedding, no blankets, as well.  We left a nice note for Mousekeeping, and they left several blankets.  Some were thin but some were nice fleece like material.  We used them on our bed, the Queens, the sofa bed and the chair bed.  There was no duvet, but we were comfortable with two blankets on each bed. And this was during the cold snap Spring Break when it was in the high 30's at night!

I love duvets, so I miss them at Disney.  I wonder if they eliminated them due to the difficulty washing/drying them?  I would hope (though I'm quite sure it's not true) that hotels wash the duvets between guests.  Probably never going to happen due to cost/time involved.  But even if they wash them once a month (gasp!), that still takes a lot of time to wash/dry those bulky duvets.  I'm not saying it is a good reason to get rid of them because I LOVE duvets, but it might be the reason (see accurate post by BobNed above mine about shareholder value...)


----------



## blondietink

We have been to Aulani twice so far.  Being from the north, we are used to being cold for at least half of the year; we don't even have air conditioning at our house!  Therefore, we are delighted to go to warmer climates. As such, we almost always turn off the air conditioning when vacationing in Hawaii, Bahamas, Mexico, etc., because we can't stand all the cold air blowing on us. We open the doors and let the warm breezes in and a sheet is often all we need.  

We did not think the beds were uncomfortable, but maybe they need to schedule a refurbishment to replace the mattresses if enough people complain.


----------



## Littlelulu01

The first time we stayed in a Dvc room my biggest disappointment was with the beds and bedding. I assumed it was going to be comparable to a 4 star resort. The theming is over the top but the only two properties I've ever had good bed and bedding was grand Floridan villas and the Disneyland hotel. It's one of those things you just have to live with or choose to stay at another hotel. The Grand California Villas is supposed to be their flagship resort in California yet you will find better beds and bedding at a 2 or 3 star off property motel. I just think it's something Disney isn't interested in fixing. Our room at GCV had just been refurbished with new beds and bedding. My kids college dorm mattress was higher quality. The villa new bed and bedding consisted of a junky platform bed with a saggy mattress and a couple sheets over the top. No box spring so large gap in headboard, and no tucking in the flat sheets on the mattress. If using points as a Dvc member I overlook but I certainly would be shocked if paying $600/night for that!


----------



## alldiz

Hmmmm I will be staying for the 1st time at both GCV and Aulani this July. Curious if I notice any difference or even remember this thread to remember bedding. 
Only thing I remember about any Dvc bedding is how the sofa beds are the best I have ever seen. No bar and easy pullout with place for blankets and such. I agree you can find better bedding in lower star hotels. I just stayed at Hilton garden inn and bed had adjustable air to make softer or firmer... nice duvet etc. BUT this is only feature of hotel and one of the reasons I picked garden inn and not the other identical just as cheap one down the road.
However no one picks their Disney hotel based on bed comfort. It's all about theming and convenience, so they don't have to put best beds in earth cause we going anyway.....
However it certainly would be AMAZING if they did have the best beds and bedding
Kerri


Littlelulu01 said:


> The first time we stayed in a Dvc room my biggest disappointment was with the beds and bedding. I assumed it was going to be comparable to a 4 star resort. The theming is over the top but the only two properties I've ever had good bed and bedding was grand Floridan villas and the Disneyland hotel. It's one of those things you just have to live with or choose to stay at another hotel. The Grand California Villas is supposed to be their flagship resort in California yet you will find better beds and bedding at a 2 or 3 star off property motel. I just think it's something Disney isn't interested in fixing. Our room at GCV had just been refurbished with new beds and bedding. My kids college dorm mattress was higher quality. The villa new bed and bedding consisted of a junky platform bed with a saggy mattress and a couple sheets over the top. No box spring so large gap in headboard, and no tucking in the flat sheets on the mattress. If using points as a Dvc member I overlook but I certainly would be shocked if paying $600/night for that!


----------



## 3monkeys4me

We have only been to Aulani one time, in Dec. 2014. We had an island view 1bedroom villa and had 3 sheets on the "master bed" and sheets and blankets on the sofa bed and the pull down bed. We were all comfortable with the temperature and the mattresses.  It was coolish outside since it rained most of the time we were on Oahu. 

In general we do like heavier blankets with a cool room to sleep. We live on a tropical island, that tends to be warmer and more humid than Hawaii, but I still sleep with a fairly warm blanket at night. I have tried to switch to a lighter one so that I can turn the thermostat up and not run the a/c quite so much but I haven't yet found the right combination yet.  To be honest, though,  I am so grossed out by the idea that duvets and comforters in *some* hotels not getting clean that I prefer the triple sheet method. I have on occasion asked for another set of 3 sheets so that I have have more "weight" on me when I sleep.


----------



## kdonnel

3monkeys4me said:


> To be honest, though,  I am so grossed out by the idea that duvets and comforters in *some* hotels not getting clean that I prefer the triple sheet method.



So you probably wouldn't have been a fan of Holiday Inns short lived human bed warming service?

http://theweek.com/articles/497376/weird-new-job-human-bedwarmers


----------



## GeneralTso

Hmmmm, not our experience at all. We were very comfortable.
Problem is, once you notice something bad, it wears on you. You start viewing things from that lens.


----------



## Janrantoo2

This is a tomato/tomato type of situation. For every person who likes a soft, pillow top bed, there is someone who likes a hard bed (me). I live in So Cal. Last night it was 50° & I slept with a sheet and the windows open. I can bet my sister who lives 1/2 a mile away slept in a long sleeve flannel granny gown, sheet, blanket AND comforter. Her windows are closed and the thermastat set at 68. So, how is it possible for Disney to satisfy both of us when we newly arrive? I feel it's up to us to figure out what would make us comfortable and maybe a phone call to mousekeeping for supplies needed. To say the blankets are cheap & thin just means you need more than 1. Why complain about it? It's just business and really comes down to dollars and sense. Many people are satisfied with the sheet method. Why wash 100% of the blankets when maybe 25% want the blanket (stats for our villa in Jan)?


----------



## StaceyDarling!

We stayed in a partial ocean view room during our stay and we liked our bed a lot! It was comfy for us. We spent a lot of time in the evenings in our room/bed. We even ate in our bed a few times watching HGTV! However, I have stayed at other deluxe non-Disney resorts (for example the Hotel Hershey-- which is a 4 diamond rated resort) and the king beds they had there could not be beat! They were what I expected to get when arriving at Aulani. Although they weren't as nice as the hotel Hershey, I didn't think they were bad at all, and it didn't effect my thoughts on my trip at all..

But I do agree about the bedding to a certain degree! Just sheets, the top layer wasn't even thick enough to be considered a blanket in my opinion! lol Honestly, the first night I considered calling down because I was seriously contemplating whether they forgot to leave us a blanket when they prepared our room. LOL. I understand its a tropical locale, and many people may feel hot and not use the blanket at night, but just like most people, we have the AC cranked and the rooms get freezing, and it is something you expect to have in your room from the get-go! They should have a thicker quilt there standard in the room. I don't think guests should have to call down to request and adequate quilt for their room. Again, nothing bad enough to upset me, or even have me call down to the front desk, we just adjusted our rooms temp!


----------



## Amanda999

fairytalelover said:


> We were quite surprised that a deluxe Disney hotel like Aulani has such uncomfortable beds and paper thin bed covers.  We woke up with aches and pains every day and had to ask for extra blankets.  Other Disney deluxe resorts have fluffy comforters including DCL.  Very disappointing.  We were in a standard room with 2 queens.


Fwiw The deluxe hotels at WDW do not have comforters (fluffy or otherwise) any longer. They have triple sheets and a little scarf at the bottom of the bed. I think there is a thin fleece type blanket between the sheets but not sure.


----------



## Walterswu

kdonnel said:


> I can't stand hotels that only have a sheet and a giant fluffy duvet. My wife and I end up waking up wet with sweat. I would prefer a light spread or blanket and AC that can cool the room to 60 and keep running all night without having to defeat a motion sensor.


At Aulani, it’s just a sheet, with a thin quilted-thing that’s similar to a cheap oven mitt. No duvet or blanket. Very unDisney.


----------



## WDWLOVER4EVER

Currently at Aulani in a dedicated two bedroom.  Beds are very hard and the pillows are like rocks.  We are four adults and we all have the same complaint.  We are unable to sleep through the night because the beds are so uncomfortable and are getting up in the morning stiff, with aches and pains.  Very disappointed.


----------



## corgi_monster

WDWLOVER4EVER said:


> Currently at Aulani in a dedicated two bedroom.  Beds are very hard and the pillows are like rocks.  We are four adults and we all have the same complaint.  We are unable to sleep through the night because the beds are so uncomfortable and are getting up in the morning stiff, with aches and pains.  Very disappointed.


Try the pull-out couch.  I found it more comfy than the beds.


----------



## Cliffside

WDWLOVER4EVER said:


> Currently at Aulani in a dedicated two bedroom.  Beds are very hard and the pillows are like rocks.  We are four adults and we all have the same complaint.  We are unable to sleep through the night because the beds are so uncomfortable and are getting up in the morning stiff, with aches and pains.  Very disappointed.


That sounds terrible…we are trying to decide whether we should cancel our 25th anniversary trip from 9/5-9/12 due to the explosion of cases there and the worry of lockdowns and protocols…I didn’t think I would have to worry about being able to sleep well…


----------



## scoobdoo

Cliffside said:


> That sounds terrible…we are trying to decide whether we should cancel our 25th anniversary trip from 9/5-9/12 due to the explosion of cases there and the worry of lockdowns and protocols…I didn’t think I would have to worry about being able to sleep well…



You‘d expect better at a Motel 6!


----------



## Narcoossee11

Walterswu said:


> At Aulani, it’s just a sheet, with a thin quilted-thing that’s similar to a cheap oven mitt. No duvet or blanket. Very unDisney.


As others has stated.. Disney resort removed All comforters years ago.  No fitted sheets either.
Look is Zen / minimalistic.
Will need to ask for more blankets


----------



## rocketriter

DVCjj said:


> Loved Aulani. Want to go back. Hated the bedding.



Those mattresses are HARD.  It takes me several nights to adjust.


----------



## kungaloosh22

The last time we were at Aulani, 3 out of 4 of us liked the beds, but I thought it was too hard. So we picked up a mattress topper at Target, which did the trick.


----------



## helenk

We were there last week.  There were 7 of us and we were in a 2 bedroom and a studio.  We loved the beds, the mattresses were firm which I prefer because of my back issues.  There were extra blankets in the room so we had no issues with being cold. As other posters stated all of the Disney resorts did away with bed spreads quite awhile ago


----------



## jodybird511

We have actually taken to packing a blanket for each of us anytime we visit a Disney property.


----------



## Alexander

We did okay with the beds, did add the extra blankets from the closet, but the pillows were really bad. I had the worse neck pain every day. I would seriously recommend bringing your own pillows or buy some at Target. They were horrible.


----------



## Lilsia

They are in the middle of a remodel and said that they are getting new mattresses. I have not seen any reports on if they are any better. I did speak to a cast member about it and they said that it is a common complaint from the Americans. She also said that the mattresses cater to those from Japan, since they like a firmer mattress. There is no making everyone happy. But I do think that they should get in a stock of those foam mattress toppers to give to those who ask for it. I always travel with my bedsheet and blanket so those are not an issue for me. But on our most recent trip, we has a 16 night stay and so I went to Walmart and purchased a mattress topper and left it for someone else to use.


----------



## Alexander

NM


----------



## ajsanford

Lilsia said:


> They are in the middle of a remodel and said that they are getting new mattresses. I have not seen any reports on if they are any better. I did speak to a cast member about it and they said that it is a common complaint from the Americans. She also said that the mattresses cater to those from Japan, since they like a firmer mattress. There is no making everyone happy. But I do think that they should get in a stock of those foam mattress toppers to give to those who ask for it. I always travel with my bedsheet and blanket so those are not an issue for me. But on our most recent trip, we has a 16 night stay and so I went to Walmart and purchased a mattress topper and left it for someone else to use.



That would be great! We stayed there in July and LOVED the resort- We will absolutely return! However, my one complaint was that it felt like I was sleeping on a rock... and I like a firm mattress! We didnt have problems with the sheets or anything though- If the hotel just had some foam toppers, that would be great! I know its hard to cater to different tastes.


----------



## juju

I was worried after reading these posts but last night, slept very well.  The bed’s firmness didn’t bother us at all.  Also, I liked the pillows.  I have a bad neck and wake up with a neck ache if the pillows are too soft.


----------



## kungaloosh22

I'm here now, and am happy to report that I love the bed. On our last visit, we went to Target for a mattress topper, as the beds were too hard for me. Much better this time. I think we're in a refreshed room, so maybe that's why.

That said, my husband prefers a harder bed, so he liked it better on our previous trip. He doesn't hate this version, he just preferred the one that felt like a rock to me. This is why we like Sleep Number beds; we'll never agree on a mattress.


----------



## Minniesgal

I loved the Aulani beds


----------



## OKW Lover

For those that are concerned about there only being sheets on the bed, we found that there was a blanket in the closet.


----------



## Van@Disney

We also found the beds quite hard. We are bringing thin air mattresses next time we go to soften the bed up.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

OKW Lover said:


> For those that are concerned about there only being sheets on the bed, we found that there was a blanket in the closet.





Van@Disney said:


> We also found the beds quite hard. We are bringing thin air mattresses next time we go to soften the bed up.


This thread is great evidence for "different strokes for different folks."  Aulani is the only Disney bed I've ever felt truly comfortable on, and I don't think we turned the air conditioning on even once.  We slept with the sliding glass doors open and the ceiling fan on low, and it was the perfect temperature.


----------



## Carl Bornes

and if you have a hard time getting into the bed you can request a foot stool from the front desk.


----------

